# Why is ECSTuning so slow at shipping?



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah.. Taking them a full 5 day work week so far on the thing I ordered and still hasn't been processed yet. Quite horrible at shipping honestly..


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Have you checked to see if it the items say '_ships in 3-5 days_'? Some parts (like OEM parts and FK coilovers, to give an example) aren't kept in house and are ordered from the manufacturer when the customer places an order.

I'd suggest sending Andy on here a PM or contacting ECS. I've never had a problem with them at any point during the sales process. :thumbup:


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

kueckerdj09 said:


> Have you checked to see if it the items say '_ships in 3-5 days_'? Some parts (like OEM parts and FK coilovers, to give an example) aren't kept in house and are ordered from the manufacturer when the customer places an order.
> 
> I'd suggest sending Andy on here a PM or contacting ECS. I've never had a problem with them at any point during the sales process. :thumbup:


Mine said 1-3 Days, and was a Carbonio CAI.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Hah, that's nothing. This thread reminded me that I've been waiting for my EJ exhaust to ship from a supplier [*cough* dropshipper] since 11/20. In production...or something. Ayyy :facepalm:

Got a sweet deal though if it ever shows up lol


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> Hah, that's nothing. This thread reminded me that I've been waiting for my EJ exhaust to ship from a supplier [*cough* dropshipper] since 11/20. In production...or something. Ayyy :facepalm:
> 
> Got a sweet deal though if it ever shows up lol


Okay you take the Brownie points for that, haha. 

I'm just being in patient waiting over a week lol.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Never had a shipping problem with them, but then again Im the next state over. I usually get anything I order from them in 2 days, 3 at the most.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

kueckerdj09 said:


> Have you checked to see if it the items say '_ships in 3-5 days_'? Some parts (like OEM parts and FK coilovers, to give an example) aren't kept in house and are ordered from the manufacturer when the customer places an order.
> 
> I'd suggest sending Andy on here a PM or contacting ECS. I've never had a problem with them at any point during the sales process. :thumbup:


Yup, this... They drop ship through other suppliers and keep a low inventory at all times. Its funny cause Carbonio's offices and manufacturing are just around the corner from my office (Toronto, Canada) and you cannot walk in and buy one. It has to be shipped to their main distributor in the USA and then shipped to whatever company needs one. So the process can take longer than just 3 days. Especially if the company in the states is out of stock and have to order from Canada. Customs and border **** is at least 3 days, let alone going from the warehouse to ECS/APR etc then to your house.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

PM sent!

Andy


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

ECS is always good about stuff for me. Everyone needs to learn to contact them about problems instead of posting on the forum. If its their fault they will fix it, they're people too. :thumbup: 

Of course by i just pretend that andy waves a magic wand and everything is happily ever after :laugh:


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Well I "Happily" found out today my order ended up being back ordered and I called them ready to cancel my order and never buy from them again but the guy I talked to said they should get it by Tuesday or Wednesday and I should get it by Friday.. So i told him if I get it by Friday next week for sure I'd keep my order through.. If not I will probably cancel it. Just kind of a bad first impression to me but I'm giving them a chance.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

I spent thousands of dollars on multiple orders over many years with them and the biggest issue I've ever had was having to wait a couple days longer than I wanted to for an order. ECS is one of the more legit companies out there. Next time just email them instead of posting on the forum. :screwy:


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Unless something had been back ordered they have been great to me.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thagodeus said:


> ECS is always good about stuff for me. Everyone needs to learn to contact them about problems instead of posting on the forum. If its their fault they will fix it, they're people too. :thumbup:
> 
> Of course by i just pretend that andy waves a magic wand and everything is happily ever after :laugh:





cbs_24 said:


> I spent thousands of dollars on multiple orders over many years with them and the biggest issue I've ever had was having to wait a couple days longer than I wanted to for an order. ECS is one of the more legit companies out there. Next time just email them instead of posting on the forum. :screwy:





A1an said:


> Unless something had been back ordered they have been great to me.


 Thanks for the kind words guys! :thumbup: :heart: 




Nick_V08 said:


> Well I "Happily" found out today my order ended up being back ordered and I called them ready to cancel my order and never buy from them again but the guy I talked to said they should get it by Tuesday or Wednesday and I should get it by Friday.. So i told him if I get it by Friday next week for sure I'd keep my order through.. If not I will probably cancel it. Just kind of a bad first impression to me but I'm giving them a chance.


 Yet again sorry for the delay, we can not control ETA's on any Back Ordered item(s) - 

Some APR items tend to go on Back Order after/during large sales such as the "Holiday Sale", your order is set to ship mid week. Any other questions PM me - I would be glad to answer them! 

Andy


----------



## mwayner69 (Jul 1, 2010)

+1 on never having any issues with ECS. My very first order from them a few years ago was held up because of one item being backordered, but have ordered from them several times since then without issue. Speaking of, just got 2 big white boxes from them yesterday. Weekends projects are set!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

mwayner69 said:


> +1 on never having any issues with ECS. My very first order from them a few years ago was held up because of one item being backordered, but have ordered from them several times since then without issue. Speaking of, just got 2 big white boxes from them yesterday. Weekends projects are set!


Thanks for the feedback and repeat business - what did you just order?

----

Take a few minutes to tell us how we are doing!




Andy


----------



## mwayner69 (Jul 1, 2010)

ECS Tuning said:


> Thanks for the feedback and repeat business - what did you just order?
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


20k Maintenance kit for my Jetta TDI, 40k Maintenance kit for my Rabbit and rear brakes for the Rabbit. Good times!


----------

